# Need a paint code suggestion.



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Been looking at paint charts all day trying to find something close to this. 
http://www.carscoops.com/2012/05/alfa-romeo-4c-appears-in-cherry-red.html?m=1

Doesn't help being red green colour blind.
Dark Black Cherry Metallic 
Kia and Dodge colours seem close.
Any suggestions?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

rover nightfire?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

It's not too dissimilar from my Mazda which is Soul Red though think mine looks a bit lighter.

Agreed Rover nightlife red is a good shout as well. My old boy had a 214sei in it and if I remember also looked similar.

I think that pic might be the 15 grand extra for the paint remember reading something about it I'll have a search and see if I can find what I'm thinking about.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Typhoon,

I had a squizz on some Italian sites and no detail. But the paint looks wonderful!

FWIW, these are the current 2017 Alfa paint codes:

http://paintref.com/cgi-bin/colorcodedisplay.cgi?manuf=Alfa-Romeo&con=my&year=2017&page=1&rows=50

but I don't think it is one of these unless the Alfa Rosso PRW is a special code.

The closest alternative I can think of is Brandywine Kandy by House of Kolor or one of its Apple Kandys.

Peter


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Apprecited folks. If it was B&Q I could just print scan and mix a tin.
Going to try a few rattle cans that look close.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Typhoon said:


> Apprecited folks. If it was B&Q I could just print scan and mix a tin.
> Going to try a few rattle cans that look close.


HoK does the Kandy in rattle "kan" . There is a UK distributor IIRC.


----------



## Diplomat2.6 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think the Gunman youtube channel always states the paint codes and there is a Jag/landrover that colour, amongst others.
















 Code 41V


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

115, 115B, PRZ Rosso Competizione Pearl

Above is the code your after for that colour.


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

Andyb0127 said:


> Above is the code your after for that colour.


Eccellente Grazie Multo!


----------

